# Florida Deputy Left Cruiser Running, Unattended



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*He has been suspended as a result*

*JEAN-PAUL RENAUD*
_Florida Sun-Sentinal_

Trying to save a little time at the courthouse got Broward Sheriff's Deputy Rodrigo Seminario a two-day suspension.

When sheriff's deputies saw one of their cruisers parked in the middle of a busy road in front of the main courthouse in Fort Lauderdale -- engine running, emergency lights flashing and no one inside -- they thought a colleague was in trouble.

They searched for their missing deputy inside businesses that front the courthouse. Nothing.

They called county and state agencies within the courthouse. Nothing.

Finally, after a 15-minute search, they stopped by the crime lab.

The mystery was solved: it was false alarm. Seminario, the driver of the empty cruiser, had just left after dropping off evidence.

"It should be noted that a considerable amount of manpower and time was utilized due to the negligent behavior of Deputy Seminario parking his marked unit in front of the courthouse [in the roadway] with the overhead emergency lights activated with the engine running," Sgt. Alvin Pollock wrote in an investigation released this month into Seminario's actions.

Seminario, who works out of the Pompano Beach district, was investigated for not finding a proper parking space. The same investigation revealed that the evidence he was dropping off was narcotics he confiscated 16 days prior -- a violation of Sheriff's Office policy. Deputies are required to turn in evidence at the end of their shift.

"Deputy Seminario improperly operated/parked an assigned vehicle in a way that caused unfavorable comments or reflected discredit upon BSO and failed to submit suspected narcotics or dangerous drugs to the crime lab or place them into the Courthouse district locker by the end of the shift," the investigation concluded.

A five-year employee of the Sheriff's Office, Seminario wrote in a memorandum to his supervisor that he parked his car in front of the courthouse to save time.

"I told the deputy at the front desk [of the courthouse] that my vehicle was parked outside ... He answered [OK]," Seminario wrote. "I took this response as `Its fine to park there for a short time'. Apparently, I was wrong.

"I parked my vehicle because I was trying to save time," he continued. "I had no intention to either disrespect the command staff at the court house or to discredit the name of The Broward Sheriff's Office."

Seminario also wrote to his supervisor that he was under the impression that he could still drop off the narcotics when he did.

"Apparently, I was wrong," he wrote.

At first, his supervisors in Pompano Beach recommended to superiors that Seminario receive a written reprimand. But Lt. Col. Danny Wright, who oversees several Sheriff's Office districts, including Pompano Beach, Deerfield Beach and Lauderdale Lakes, made the punishment more severe.

"I concur with the investigative findings that the allegations be `Sustained,'" Wright wrote to Pompano Beach District Chief Frank Lightbourn. "However, given the severity of the allegations, I am recommending a 2-day suspension."

Seminario has not yet taken his two days, according to Sheriff's Office spokesman Hugh Graf.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dope.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Don't be so quick to mouth off. You never what the REAL story is behind something lie that. And we all know there always is one.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Regardless of the "real" story. He still managed to cause a launch of a search party fearing the worst... I bet if he had his portable on he would have heard them calling.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If I left my cruiser running here in Brockton someone would steal it:woot:


----------

